# Newer Social Group!



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey, guys (and gals), just thought I'd let you know that the new social group: "Tank World" is active! Anyone is welcome, so please join in!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey! I'm definitely *NOT* in it, right???


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the other day i got an invitation to a social group....but for some reason i can't figure out how to delete it...what the heck kind of foolishness is that...
it's worse than a virus..


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Yeah lo I'm having the same problem. It keep having 2 message notifications and I can't get rid of them. HELP!!


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

For me, I just clicked the accept/decline button and they went away! I'm sure you two have already tried that though... Good luck to you both!


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Mine doesn't give those options.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Huh! This site needs a little bit of tweaking... 

*Looking around speaking loudly* *IF ONLY THE OWNER WERE HERE!!!*


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Just click on the invite link to actually read the whole invitation, and then look for the tiny little accept/decline link ( in red ) at the top of the box. Click decline, ( or accept, I guess ) and it will go away.


----------



## Canadian_oto (Feb 3, 2011)

funlad3 said:


> Huh! This site needs a little bit of tweaking...
> 
> *Looking around speaking loudly* *IF ONLY THE OWNER WERE HERE!!!*


The owner is still Shaggy right?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

no...shaggy no longer owns the site..if he did ; it would still be working properly..a holding group bought it...they don't even have pets..


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I have 2 unapproved notifications that I can't get rid of. How do I get rid of them???


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Keep your eyes on the link, and relax. You are feeling very sleepy, your eyelids are very heavy, you know you can't resist, simply join and all your problems will disapear. simply join, join, join....


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Ha! Lol, lol...


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

If we don't want to join then our problems are still there for ever. May have to find a different forum that works right. LOL


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

when you open the invitation you will see the name of the group in bold letters..that is the link..click on it..look around and you will see... accept invite/decline invite..then click on decline and your headache will go away.


----------



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

I think advil will make the headache go away faster lol!


----------

